# Barbershop Convention



## Edward Elgar

If you're in Scarborough on the 25th of May, come to the Spa on the South Bay. 30 choruses and 17 quartets will be compeating for the title "National Champions" in barbershop singing! My chorus won bronze last year and this year we're going for gold! It's going to be a scream!


----------



## Josef Haydn

amen to that brother


----------



## robert newman

Barbershop singing is absolutely fascinating. Wish I was able to go. Does anyone know of a website online where the subject is discussed in depth ? 

Thanks


----------



## Josef Haydn

i don't really know of any reliable forums where the topic is discussed, mainly because it is largely dominanted by computer illiterate old men but i can refer you to many sites for the british association, american association where you can read about various champion quartets, theres so much i could tell you, so little time!


----------



## Edward Elgar

For very consise and interesting information about barbershop, try wikipedia.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Has anyone heard the National Youth Barbershop Chorus? - they're really good. I think they're mikewarming at convention.


----------



## Josef Haydn

omg! yes! holy cow, they really are special. with so few rehearsals they get. great bunch of guys, great sex appeal lol especially that long hair bass fwar


----------



## Edward Elgar

The baritone with the moustash is sexy also! 

I'm not gay or anything


----------



## Edward Elgar

Damn! 4th place - and after all that hard work!
Never mind - always next year, and 4th out of 30 isn't bad going.

Rehersals for the Spirit of Harmony Chorus begin next Thursday (7:00pm) at Barwick in Elmet Village Hall. We need 80 men on the rises if we're going to get a medal.


----------

